# Boston Marathon Scarf Project



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

There will be 35,000 Runners participating in the Boston Marathon in April.

To commemorate the 1 year anniversary of the Marathon Bombing, the Old South Church which is at the Finish Line - will hold a special service to bless the participants and wrap them in Scarves of Love.

All knitting, crochet and weaving groups and individuals from all over the world are welcome to participate. You do not have to live in Boston.

Scarves must be 4-6 inches wide and 60 inches long (any pattern) is acceptable in the Marathon colors of royal blue and yellow.

Scarves must be mailed and received at the Church before April
5th.

Go to: Boston Marathon Scarf Project.com to read about the project and for further information.

Fisherwoman


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the info.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Check out necn news....showed some of the ladies as well as their scarves


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

I watched that on the news last night. What a lovely project


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

What's that link?


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

just type in NECN news Marathon Scarf project in your search engine and it should come up....thought I posted the actual video earlier, maybe it didn't come up...


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Kudos to NECN. The knitting group from the church displayed many different styles and techniques, and their scarves were beautiful. But they need 35000! I'm so motivated to start one today. It will be a prayer scarf to help heal them after last year's bombing.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

If everyone just sent in one.....wow! I have to go get more yarn......hopefully more donations of yarn will come through and our knitting needles/crochet hooks will take care of the rest......


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! I just googled and found out the details and will definitely be knitting at least one scarf to send in. I also posted the information on my facebook page and sent a group email to my knitting group. Yes, if everyone just sent in one. So psyched! Thanks again!
Jocelyn


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great, thanks for posting!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I finally found the information as to where to mail finished scarves: Old South Church, 645 Boylston Street, Boston, MA 02116. Now off to see if I have any royal blue and yellow in my stash and get started.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

This is so wonderful...finished the Boston Strong scarf.....next is the illusion....so exciting!,,,,,


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw someone on the website had posted that the yarn colors that would work are- caron simply soft- royal blue and lemonade and red heart super saver- royal and bright yellow. Don't have those in my stash so I now have an excuse to make a trip to the yarn store.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

35,000 runners,
Oh, boy !
I only have 4 done.
I hope everyone else is busy too


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I mailed my one off the other day. Without a trip to the city it was all the blue and yellow yarn I had.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Today I sent 5 scarfs to Boston Old South Church. I had just enough yarn in my stash to make them.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

We'll have almost 40 to send in by the first. Of next week!


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

will they be collecting scarves for next year?
will this be an ongoing project?


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

When I dropped ours off I asked , and was told that probably not, as they were thinking of another endeavor.... But who knows? They just might cause I don't think they ever really thought they would get over 7200 scarves....the response was magnificent!


----------

